# Pickup Coil



## bkellis1 (Jun 30, 2009)

I have a Pontiac 400 with 1977 HEI distributor. One of the wires on the pickup coil broke so I bought another one, but the color of the connectors is different where it plugs into the module. My old one is clear but the new one is black. I found this article (https://www.chevelles.com/techref/techref5.html) that states the clear colored connector is for Pontiac and black connector is for Buick/Olds (toward bottom of article). My in-cap coil has the red/white wires. My question: is this the correct pickup coil and do the wires connect in the same way to the module or is there a difference in magnetic polarity between the two and the wires need to be flipped? 
Information on the new pickup coil is: 
Brand = Standard Motor Products 
Part Number = LX-303


----------

